# Asgard #1 Mixed Blood cheap min/max tricks



## khyron1144 (Oct 2, 2002)

I enjoyed that article on crossbreeds of the various standard races in Asgard #1, but found some cheap min-maxed combos pretty easy.
Combo 1) Sun-light orcs:
Orcish brawn (+4 strength) 5 points
Orcish Impulsiveness (-2 wisdom) -1 point 
or
Orcish Untrustworthiness (-2 charisma) -1point
result: a superor fighter (or Barabrian for that matter with little trade-off).
Combo 2) Dworcs:
Orcish brawn 5 points
Orish Impulsiveness -1point
Dwarven Stoniness (+2 constitution, +2 poison saves, +2 saves vs. spels ) 2 points
Dwarven Gruffness or Orcish Untrustworthiness -1 point
Dwarven Height (speed 20 feet) -1 point
result: a better than normal fighter (or barbarian) with a small trade-off
 [please let me know if I posted this to the wrong forum.  I'm new here.]


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2002)

That's a blast from the past!  Written well over a year ago. 

With that system, I think the DM needs to keep an eye on it.  The trade-off is flexibility for resistance to abuse - it's only going to be suitable for certain types of gaming group or certain types of DM.


----------

